# Gast  betreibt Selbsterkenntnis



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2004)

Das ZDF hat Euer  Problem gefunden:

http://www.heute.t-online.de/ZDFheute/artikel/19/0,1367,COMP-0-2203955,00.html

Rubi


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2004)

http://www.pinselpark.org/philosophie/e/eckehart/predigt/pred_selig.html


> "Selig sind die Armen" im Geiste, das Himmelreich ist ihrer« (Matth. 5, 3).


----------



## Telekomunikacja (17 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das ZDF hat Euer  Problem gefunden:
> 
> http://www.heute.t-online.de/ZDFheute/artikel/19/0,1367,COMP-0-2203955,00.html
> 
> Rubi



Hoppla! Da wird aber scharf geschossen.  :tröst: 

Wie wär's mit der Angabe der Originalquelle *Psychische Wirkungen der neuen digitalen Medien* :holy: :



> Fortschr Neurol Psychiatr 2004; 72: 574-585
> DOI: 10.1055/s-2003-812491
> 
> *Psychische Wirkungen der neuen digitalen Medien
> ...



 8)


----------



## Hase007 (17 Oktober 2004)

Wuerde es heute das Internet noch nicht geben, dann waehre es eben das Fernsehen.   
So aehnlich wurde das vor 20 Jahren schon ueber schaeden von zu vielen Fernsehkonsum gepredigt.

(heute sind wir alle psychisch Krank)


----------

